# I really need your help to configure SIS 630/730 video card



## unsu (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am trying to configure driver for my integrated SIS 630/730 video card on the old PC. Already tried many things, ans still no luck...

FreeBSD -6.4 Stable

I NEDD MY GRAPHICS CARD WORK PROPERLY, with 3D acceleration and all other staff.


First of all, here are messages from /var/log/Xorg.0.log marked as (WW) and (EE)


```
(II) Module sis: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 0.10.1
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
    (II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,
        SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,
        SIS315PRO/E, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/740, SIS330(Xabre),
        SIS660/[M]661[F|M]X/[M]670/[M]741[GX]/[M]760[GX]/[M]761[GX]/[M]770[GX],
        SIS340
    (II) SIS: driver for XGI chipsets: Volari Z7 (XG20),
        Volari V3XT/V5/V8/Duo (XG40)
    (II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
    (WW) Falling back to old probe method for sis
    (WW) SIS: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:0:0) found

    (WW) SIS(0): Could not find/read video BIOS

    (--) SIS(0): sisfb not found

    (WW) fcntl(10, O_ASYNC): Inappropriate ioctl for device
```






My kernel has the following lines

device sis
device drm
devise sisdrmm


Xorg-server-1.6.0,1

I do not have 3D acceleration
When I log off from KDE, or just Ctrl-Alt-F1 = I have hanging BLACK SCREEN


----------



## richardpl (Apr 11, 2009)

Do you have 'agp' , 'mem', 'io' in kernel?
POst relevant dmesg output, vgapci, drm, and agp lines.

Please post any releavant configuration options that are on enabled by default.

Post your Xorg.conf


----------



## trev (Apr 12, 2009)

You might have more luck in the Xorg forum here, rather than the hardware forum


----------



## unsu (Apr 13, 2009)

richardpl said:
			
		

> Do you have 'agp' , 'mem', 'io' in kernel?
> POst relevant dmesg output, vgapci, drm, and agp lines.
> 
> Please post any releavant configuration options that are on enabled by default.
> ...



Yeah, I have 'agp', 'mem', 'io' in my kernel


```
agp0: <SiS 630 host to AGP bridge> mem 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff at device 0.0 on pci0

atapci0: <SiS 630S UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xffa0-0xffaf at device 0.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0

pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
drm0: <SiS 630> port 0xcc80-0xccff mem 0xe0000000-0xe7ffffff,0xefee0000-0xefefffff at device 0.0 on pci1

vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1202732174 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
```

xorg.conf


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen        "Screen0"
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/encodings/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/local/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/util/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/webfonts/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "drm"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode 	0666
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
	Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"
	Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"
	Option      "XkbLayout" "us,ru(winkeys)"
	Option      "XkbVariant" "winkeys"
	Option      "XkbOptions" "grp_led:scroll,grp:ctrl_shift_toggle"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
	Option	    "Buttons" "5"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	#DisplaySize	  360   270	# mm
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "VSC"
	ModelName    "P95f+-2"
	HorizSync    30.0 - 110.0
	VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        Option     "Accel"              	 "True"
        #Option    "AccelMethod"        	# <str>
        Option     "TurboQueue"         	# "True"
        Option     "FastVram"           	# "True"
        Option     "HostBus"            	# "True"
        Option     "RenderAcceleration" 	# "True"
        #Option     "ForceCRT1Type"      	# <str>
        #Option     "ForceCRT2Type"      	# <str>
        Option     "ShadowFB"           	# "True"
        Option     "DRI"                	# "True"
        #Option     "AGPSize"            	# <i>
        #Option     "GARTSize"           	# <i>
        #Option     "Vesa"               	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "MaxXFBMem"          	# <i>
        Option     "EnableSiSCtrl"      	# "True"
        #Option     "SWCursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWCursor"           	# [<bool>]
        Option     "UseColorHWCursor"   	# "True"
        #Option     "Rotate"             	# <str>
        #Option     "Reflect"            	# <str>
        Option     "Xvideo"             	# "True"
        #Option     "InternalModes"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "OverruleFrequencyRanges" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "RestoreBySetMode"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceCRT1"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvOnCRT2"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation" 	# <i>
        #Option     "PDC"                	# <i>
        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation2" 	# <i>
        #Option     "PDC2"               	# <i>
        #Option     "PanelDelayCompensation1" 	# <i>
        #Option     "PDC1"               	# <i>
        #Option     "EMI"                	# <i>
        #Option     "LVDSHL"             	# <i>
        #Option     "ForcePanelRGB"      	# <i>
        #Option     "SpecialTiming"      	# <str>
        #Option     "TVStandard"         	# <str>
        #Option     "UseROMData"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseOEMData"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "YV12"               	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVType"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVOverscan"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVSuperOverscan"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVLumaBandwidthCVBS" 	# <i>
        #Option     "CHTVLumaBandwidthSVIDEO" 	# <i>
        #Option     "CHTVLumaFlickerFilter" 	# <i>
        #Option     "CHTVChromaBandwidth" 	# <i>
        #Option     "CHTVChromaFlickerFilter" 	# <i>
        #Option     "CHTVCVBSColor"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CHTVTextEnhance"    	# <i>
        #Option     "CHTVContrast"       	# <i>
        #Option     "SISTVEdgeEnhance"   	# <i>
        #Option     "SISTVAntiFlicker"   	# <str>
        #Option     "SISTVSaturation"    	# <i>
        #Option     "SISTVCFilter"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SISTVYFilter"       	# <i>
        #Option     "SISTVColorCalibFine" 	# <i>
        #Option     "SISTVColorCalibCoarse" 	# <i>
        #Option     "SISTVXScale"        	# <i>
        #Option     "SISTVYScale"        	# <i>
        #Option     "TVXPosOffset"       	# <i>
        #Option     "TVYPosOffset"       	# <i>
        #Option     "SIS6326TVAntiFlicker" 	# <str>
        #Option     "SIS6326TVEnableYFilter" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SIS6326TVYFilterStrong" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SIS6326TVForcePlug" 	# <str>
        #Option     "SIS6326FSCAdjust"   	# <i>
        #Option     "YPbPrAspectRatio"   	# <str>
        #Option     "TVBlueWorkAround"   	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorHWCursorBlending" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorHWCursorBlendThreshold" 	# <i>
        #Option     "CRT2Detection"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceCRT2ReDetection" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SenseYPbPr"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CRT1Gamma"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CRT2Gamma"          	# [<str>]
        #Option     "GammaBrightness"    	# <str>
        #Option     "GammaBrightnessCRT2" 	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2GammaBrightness" 	# <str>
        #Option     "Brightness"         	# <str>
        #Option     "NewGammaBrightness" 	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2Brightness"     	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2NewGammaBrightness" 	# <str>
        #Option     "Contrast"           	# <str>
        #Option     "NewGammaContrast"   	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2Contrast"       	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2NewGammaContrast" 	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT1Saturation"     	# <i>
        #Option     "XvGamma"            	# [<str>]
        #Option     "XvDefaultContrast"  	# <i>
        #Option     "XvDefaultBrightness" 	# <i>
        #Option     "XvDefaultHue"       	# <i>
        #Option     "XvDefaultSaturation" 	# <i>
        #Option     "XvDefaultDisableGfx" 	# "True"
        #Option     "XvDefaultDisableGfxLR" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvChromaMin"        	# <i>
        #Option     "XvChromaMax"        	# <i>
        #Option     "XvUseChromaKey"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvInsideChromaKey"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvYUVChromaKey"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvDisableColorKey"  	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvUseMemcpy"        	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "BenchmarkMemcpy"    	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseSSE"             	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvDefaultAdaptor"   	# <str>
        #Option     "ScaleLCD"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CenterLCD"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "EnableHotkey"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ForceCRT1VGAAspect" 	# <str>
        #Option     "ForceCRT2VGAAspect" 	# <str>
        #Option     "MergedFB"           	# [<str>]
        #Option     "TwinView"           	# [<str>]
        Option     "MergedFBAuto"       	# "True"
        #Option     "CRT2HSync"          	# <str>
        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync" 	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"       	# <str>
        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" 	# <str>
        #Option     "CRT2Position"       	# <str>
        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation" 	# <str>
        #Option     "MetaModes"          	# <str>
        #Option     "MergedDPI"          	# <str>
        #Option     "MergedXinerama"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "TwinviewXineramaInfo" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction" 	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "sis"
	VendorName  "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"
	BoardName   "630/730 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	

	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2009)

Remove that BusID line and let xorg figure out where your card is.


----------



## unsu (Apr 13, 2009)

unfortunately, removing this line or even starting up without xorg.conf doesn't help..


----------



## richardpl (Apr 16, 2009)

Did it worked with any older X11?
Perhaps posting this to sis driver developers and Xorg mailing list is better place.


----------

